
It’d Be a Business Miracle If Tesla and Uber Succeed at All - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/it-d-be-a-business-miracle-if-tesla-and-uber-succeed-at-1819766253
======
simonsarris
Alternate title: "Companies spend money and most companies fail"

What's their proposed alternative if you want to build a future car company?
_Don 't spend money? Don't take risks?_

> Tesla, Uber, _along with three other cash-burning fanatic firms,_ have lost
> a combined $100 billion over the past decade, the Economist reports, but all
> together they combine to have a market value of roughly $300 billion.

So by "lost" they mean "invested." And "along with three other cash-burning
fanatic firms" is a total canard.

Jesus Christ what a sad article. The whole point of investing is an ROI in the
future. How else do you expect to build a new car company in this decade?
Nobody disagrees that it isn't risky, just like it wasn't when Amazon did it
and succeeded.

They are spending like crazy because the rewards are huge. Tesla missing a
deadline by a year still pulls the industry forward by 10 years. Buying old
tech stocks like IBM is practically making a bet against technology - that
technology will stay the same. Tesla is trying to do _new things_ and invest
in _future stuff._ No shit it's risky and capital intensive. What did they
expect?

